# Do you HAVE TO use the corner rolle



## Neter666 (Jul 24, 2018)

So I'm a new taper about 4 years in the game mainly self taught. Just started piece working and I love it. Now I was taping corners by hands and used the corner box thinking it would be a decent finish. I notice alot if tape has shown and this has been a problem since i had a partner a few months back.

Ive been told to roll the tape to embed then flush/glaze (depending the terms you use)to do my corners and i won't have this problem. I'm by myself and i find that this would be time consuming. Am i able to just set the tape and flush it in embedding it in and wiping at the same time or do i have to use the roller ? Thanks OGs


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

If you use an anglehead you MUST use a roller. If you use a flusher you DO NOT have to use a roller. 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdD-N9yTu_U


----------

